# 2011 chevy 2500hd's



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

so far a friend has bought one (ext cab short box) but yet has the truck due to all the new extended cab (long and short bed) trucks appear to have frame issues and pulling to the right in normal driving his first truck and 2 others have had the same problem so seems like a recall might be on its way he also drove 6 other trucks that were single cab and crew cab and those were all fine in the 2011 model years


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Funny you mention that, I could've sworn the Crew Cab I drove overnight was pulling as well but thought it was just the roads I was driving on. Interesting, post up what you guys find


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

well in my area its only been ext cabs but it will pull right when just driving straight and when braking


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

ohh boy I can hear the trolls comming


----------



## stacks04 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, interesting. So far not one complaint of it here at the dealer. we probably sold a couple dozen so far in various combos.


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

My 2011 3500 HD now has 1,688 km and .....WHAT A TANK ! the exhaust brake system is a perfect 10.. truck overall is the cats a$$...IMO. Just wanted to mention check on all of the tires and the current pressures, you never know guys, No problems or complaints here. prsport


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

I just picked up a 3500 crew cab short bed w/ the Duramax. My first Chevy pick up since 91 everything since has been Ford or Dodge. This truck is awsome ! Have put 500 miles on it since Saturday and love it more everyday. My only problem is I bought this truck to give to the guys as a crew truck but now I dont want to give it up . I guess once its broken in I will go back to my 07 350 Lariet . The 6.0 seems like a dog compaired to this Duramax.


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

that sure is interesting. that's something that a case just has to be built for -there are just too many variables to consider; tire pressure, alignment, damage in shipping, (bad parts run that would cause a recall). I only buy used trucks so if the recall is complete by the time I buy the '11 that would be cool.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

We see hundreds of cars and trucks come through with the allignment way way off.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Doubt that there will be a recall. Have em put it on the alignment rack. Many times the transport companies mess em up when they get tied down. Sounds like camber and caster based on your complaints.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Some of the delivery drivers that dropped off some of our 2011's said that there has been some issues with alignments after being on the trucks for transport. I believe along the lines that the size of the trucks with the trailers they were using were akward (tight fitment for hauling). I had one that had the wheel off to the right a decent amount when pointed straight ahead. If it has more than 500 miles on it, take it in for an alignment at the dealer. Definitely think that no recall will be in place as I believe GM is aware of the issues. No bulletins have been issued either, so it may be a very small problem.


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

the dealership has thrown over $5,000 in parts labor and alignment work at this truck and still no fix again i repeat two more truck fresh off the car carrier were driven by the owner of the dealership and my friend and they were not right as well so please do not talk to me like im new to this


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

What were the build dates on these trucks with the problems ?


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

i dont remember id have to go look


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Listen, I'll keep it simple. Alignment is the only thing that would cause those symptoms. Well let me correct myself. Tires can as well. Go to a different dealer and find a good alignment tech. I would love to see a copy of the print out on the truck. Even if the tires have some pull a good alignment tech can make anything go straight.


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah well the state of ohio engineer is involved and an alighnment aint gonna do snot when the freaking frames are warped


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I doubt the frame is the issue, but if it was you'd be able to see it in the alignment specs. Good luck, but I doubt your going to get any help from the state.


----------



## Iowan (Oct 28, 2010)

I have had a 2011 2500HD crew cab for about 3 weeks now. The truck runs perfect down the road. I just had a 8.2' Boss VXT Poly plow put on it last week. All is well for now.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

So, because the a few trucks you've driven (may) have a pull that has yet to be diagnosed, GM has a warped frame issue? 

It's true that alignments aren't supposed to be done before 500 miles due to settling and shipping (tie down) irregularities. None of the GM service departments I work with evey day have mentioned an issue and there are no bulletins related to a pull. Don't give up, I'm sure it'll be figured out.


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

ok so sya what you all want this truck has been taken off the road per GM and the state due to a frame problem that will be taken back to detroit and evaluated the truck had 900 miles 5 alignments 4 brake jobs(front end only) and still has problems so as for that i am done and abandoning this post


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

what a troll thats funny I see lots of 11 chevys driving around everyday up here


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

ihdriver7088;1100584 said:


> ok so sya what you all want this truck has been taken off the road per GM and the state due to a frame problem that will be taken back to detroit and evaluated the truck had 900 miles 5 alignments 4 brake jobs(front end only) and still has problems so as for that i am done and abandoning this post


Good for you. Still think it's a mechanic that has no clue what he is doing.


----------

